# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tensioni i gjakut-HIPERTENSIONI,HIPOTENSIONI

## teta

*Organizmi per mban 5-6 l gjak i cili qarkullon panderprer ne nje sistemin e  qarkullimit te gjakut.
Sistemi i qarkullimit te gjakut te njeriu eshte sistem i mbyllur: zemer,qarkullimi arterial dhe qakullimi venoz.
Ne foto shifen enet e gjakut me ngjyre te kuqe qe paraqesin arteriet qe kan per detyre te shperndajn O2 dhe materiet ushqyese ne gjith organizmin ,dhe pastaja pasi shkembejn gazrat dhe materiet kthehen si  ene gjaku me ngjyre livide,qe paraqet gjakun venoz dmth gjak i cili sillet serish ne zemere dhe mushkeri per “pastrim”
Motorri o gjith ketij qarkullimi eshte zemra.*

----------


## teta

*Qe gjaku te mund te mberrij ne gjdo pjese trupi i duhet nje presion i caktuar qe te mund te shtyj gjakun gjithandej,Kjo arrihet me kontraktimet e muskulit te zemres.
Ne momentin kur muskujt e zemres pasi qe zemra eshte e mbushur gjak ,kontraktohen-fitohet presioni me i larte i gjakut ne sistemin e qarkullimit te tij dhe quhet PRESIONI SISTOLIK,pasi te shprazet zemra ,relaxohen muskujt dhe lejojn mbushjen e zemres,kjo paraqet presionin me te ulet te gjakut ne sistemin e tij dhe quhet PRESIONI DIASTOLIK.
Gjate matjes se shtypjes se gjakut keto jan dy vlerat
 te cilave u kushtohet rendesi –pra presioni sistiolik dhe diastolik
Me posht eshte nje shkallezim i shtypjes se gjakut dhe interpretimi i tyre




Presioni normal	               120-129	 (presioni sistolik)                                     80-84  (presioni diastolik)

Presioni i lehte normal            130-139	  (presioni sistolik)                              85-89  (presioni diastolik)

Hipertoni e lehte                     140-159	  (presioni sistolik)                      90-99   (presioni diastolik)

Hipertoni e mesme	               160-179	   (presioni sistolik)                            100-109  (presioni diastolik)

Hipertoni e rende	                 >180	  (presioni sistolik)                            >110  (presioni diastolik)

ne shkollat qe kam perciell une,eshte punuar me mmHg si njesi e matjes se shtypjes se gjakut,por meqense ne Shqiperi njesohet me kPa athere qe te shendrohen ne ato vlera

1kPa=7,5mmHg 
 dmth 120 mmHg : 7.5 kPa= 16 kPa

Pra nese shkruaj 120 mmHg = 16 kPa
(ju lutem njesoni ne kete menyre)*

----------


## teta

*HIPOTENSIONI*
*Me shtypje te ulet gjaku ose me Hipotoni kuptohen vlerat  e shtypjes me te ulta se 105 me 60 mmHg
Ky kufi nuk eshte fix, sikurse nuk jan fixe as kufijt e hipertensionit,nganjehre munden me qene vlera individuale.

Shtypja e ulet e gjakut nuk eshte semundje.Vetem kur paraqiten simptomet shtes si marramendja si psh ne mengjes,lodhje e shpejt,apetit i zvogluar,koncentrim i deobesuar,nervoza,nevoja per me shum gjume,problem me frymarrje,depresioni,tek athere presioni i ulet i gjakut eshte problematik.

Tek hipertensioni vie deri te demtimi i sistemi kardiovaskular psh zemra (infarkti) pika ne tru ect,perderisa te Hipotensioni nuk ka demtime shtes.

Hipotensioni mund te jete edhe si shkak i semundjeve te me parshme psh –gjendres tireoide,probleme me vena,zemer,dhe dobesi muskulare.*

----------


## teta

*Humbja e shepjt e lengjeve mund te qon te hipotensioni,psh vjelljeve,diareve,urinimit te tepruar.si dhe te gjakderdhejt e ndryshme

Mund te jete edhe shkak i terapise te pa kontrolluar mire,psh diuretikve,antihipertenzive,antidepresive,antipsik  otikve.

Hipotensioni ne shtatzani ne 6 muajt e pare,pas te cilit duhet te kthehet ne normale.nese presioni i gjakut bie shum ne shatazani ka rrezik qe edhe bebi nuk ushqehet mire me gjak per shkak te qarkullimit te qregulluar ne placent.

Dhe tek personat e moshuar ,per shkak te dobesimit te enve te gjakut.


Presioni i ulet i gjakut ndahet ne 4 kategori
-Kooonstitucionale  apo gjenetike.
-Shok akut simptomatik (frika apo noj stres tjeter)
-Forma simptomatike qe bazohet ne semundje tjera
-Ortostatike (pershtataja ne pozicione te reja psh ulja ,ngritja)*

_ps,eshte vertetuar se matja me e sakt e aparateve te tensionit eshte ai me zhiv,dmth klasiku me njesi mmgH_

----------


## teta

*Marrja e terapise per hipotension behet vetem ne raste kur paraqet rrezik,apo shqetesime,sepse presioni i ulet i gjakut zakonisht nuk eshte i rrezikshem.Sidoqoft para cfardo lloj terapie,te eleminohen faktoret percielles te noj semundje tjeter.


Ka shum terapi qe mund te ngrisin presionin e gjakut,dhe efekti negativ i tyre eshte rrahja me e shpejt e zemres dhe nervoza.. 
Kush ka hipotension duhet te ec sa me shum,te merret me sport.presioni me kete nuk permisohet por ankesat nga ajo po.

Nje kafe ,apo qaj rusi ndihmon.\marrja deri ne 2 l uje..*

_ja psh per meshkujt  oferta 2 ne 1,edhe ndihmon gruan edhe vet permision tensionin_

_ per hipertensioni neser vijon...._
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

eagle7 (25-11-2014)

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Teta faleminderit per punen tende....edhe per kete artikull
12 me 8 eshte tensioni per burrat  a po per te dy gjinite njelloj?

----------


## teta

*tani nje burr i dobet eshte i barabart me nje grua te shendosh,kshu nuk ka noj  vler fixe per gjini,ne tabel ke variacionet  deri ku  mund te ndryshoi tensioni psh te presioni sistolik  (120-129) dhe ai diastoliku (80-84)

nder te eshte edhe shembujt si

 Presioni i lehte normal 130-139 (presioni sistolik) 85-89 (presioni diastolik)

pra keto variacione jane shkak gjinie,peshe ,moshe ect ect*
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

